# Laptop to TV hook up



## IrishGunner (18 Jun 2007)

Hi
Have a Dell inspiron 6400 and want to connect it up to TV

Tv has the below connections
•Ext 1 Scart: Audio L/R, CVBS in/out, RGB
•Ext 2 Scart: Audio L/R, CVBS in/out, S video in
•Ext 4: YPbPr
•Ext 5: HDMI
•Number of scarts: 2

Laptop has the below connection

TV-Out (S-video-Out): 7-pin mini-DIN connector (optional S-video to composite video adapter cable) 
Wanted to connect it via HDMI but the laptop does not have a HDMI connection
The scarts on the TV I use for AMP And DVD recorder
What connection would I be looking for to connect these 2 up ?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jun 2007)

You'll probably need some sort of converter cable - e.g. _S-Video _to _SCART _(or _HDMI _if possible?). If your _TV SCARTs _are already used up then you may need a _SCART _switch box. Check _eBay _to get an idea of the sort of stuff available and maybe even buy there.


----------



## inigomontoya (18 Jun 2007)

Maybe use the VGA monitor output of your laptop (you didn't mention one, but I assume it has one...) to feed the Ext 4: YPbPr component input of your TV? You'd need a cable like this:

http://www.cyberselect.co.uk/range/1121

or cheaper if you trust ebay:

[broken link removed]

I feed the DVI of our TV the component output of our Wii like this - It's essentially analog HD at 480p.

Wouldn't affect your current Scart setup anyway...


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jun 2007)

Why not S Video out to S Video in? Connect the sound seperately.


----------



## vontrapp (18 Jun 2007)

I use separate cables for VGA and audio. Not ideal but the extra two seconds to hook both up isn't a major pain


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Jun 2007)

Can you get a s-video to hdmi lead ?

HDMI port on the tv and hook the s-video to the Laptop

Can you get cables like this ?

Vga option looks good also dont want to connect sound seperately have enough wires with the amp woofer and speakers already

Anywhere other then ebay were I could get these cables Peats, Maplins ?


----------



## vontrapp (18 Jun 2007)

The problem is with S-Video and VGA is that neither will transfer sound (AFAIK). Maplin does [broken link removed] however which gives you a single albeit bulky cable with a load of connectors at the end.


----------



## inigomontoya (19 Jun 2007)

vontrapp said:


> The problem is with S-Video and VGA is that neither will transfer sound (AFAIK). Maplin does [broken link removed] however which gives you a single albeit bulky cable with a load of connectors at the end.



We had one of those for a previous TV with only a SCART and found that the colour depth left much to be desired - Very definite blockiness in areas of smooth graduated colour.


As for the VGA to 3xRCA cable locally, can't see it on either Peats or Maplin websites, but it might be worth a call. PC World could be another option.

Here's the cheapest one in the UK it seems:


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jun 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> ....dont want to connect sound seperately have enough wires with the amp woofer and speakers already....



You can't, there isn't a connection on the laptop that does sound and video on one port. 


You could use something like this, but even that needs sound and video seperately, so theres no advantage really. 

http://www.eskapelabs.com/myvideo.html


----------



## MonsieurBond (20 Jun 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> You can't, there isn't a connection on the laptop that does sound and video on one port.



...Unless the laptop has a HDMI output which some high-end ones e.g. Sony Vaios have.

Another option - if your TV has HDMI and your laptop has DVI, you can get a DVI+3.5mm jack to HDMI cable, so it's two cables on the laptop and one on your TV.


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Jun 2007)

MonsieurBond said:


> ...Unless the laptop has a HDMI output which some high-end ones e.g. Sony Vaios have.
> 
> Another option - if your TV has HDMI and your laptop has DVI, you can get a DVI+3.5mm jack to HDMI cable, so it's two cables on the laptop and one on your TV.



AFAIK it doesn't have HDMI or DVI.


----------



## IrishGunner (24 Jun 2007)

Was just looking in Peats and Maplins for an s video cable

As the laptop is a dell inspiron 6400 the S port has a seven pin socket while they only have the standard 4 pin

Also checked the back of the tv and it does not have a s video in

Here is the tv scart picture at bottom

It has •Ext 2 Scart: Audio L/R, CVBS in/out, S video in 

But this is a scart connection cannot see the S Video in ?

So is Dell the only place I can get this ?

If so bloody typical


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Jun 2007)

Find the part number on Dell sites or Delltalk or www.notebookforums.com and then look for it on ebay.


----------



## IrishGunner (25 Jun 2007)

I rang up Dell my God they are the worst to deal with

I got transferred from one person to another going from India call centre back to Dublin and back again

I told them I was looking for an s video to tv lead for an Inspiron 6400

They told me that it is €50 but if I order today they can give it to me for €44 ???

They said this will cover both Audio and Picture but not so sure ?

I asked them for the Dell order ID and they said 725-10175

Checked on e bay and did not see anything

Still have to check the website out but have to register first

Has anyone got a Dell S video lead and where did they get it from or is there a spurious one ?


----------



## Decani (25 Jun 2007)

What about [broken link removed], with [broken link removed] for video and [broken link removed] for audio?


----------



## IrishGunner (25 Jun 2007)

They are all 4 pin s cables Dell has 7 pins so they wont work

Not unless I connect it via VGA to 3xRCA cable  as previously suggested

Anywhere in Dublin do these cant see them in Maplins or Peats website ?

Then I would have to get the stero to audio cable


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Jun 2007)

Is the Dell ID the same as the part number?

Do some searching on ebay

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Jun 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> ....
> 
> Then I would have to get the stero to audio cable



No matter what you do your going to have to do that. Theres no port on the 6400 that gives you video and sound on the one port/cable.


----------



## Decani (25 Jun 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> They are all 4 pin s cables Dell has 7 pins so they wont work


I'm pretty sure I've done this with a regular 4-pin cable (here's someone else that has also used a 4-pin cable on a 7-pin connector). Wikipedia also says 


> "The 7-pin socket accepts the 4-pin plug and the S-video signals are available on the matching pins"


 So the full 7-pins just seem to offer some extra functionality. The bare-minumum 4-pin still seems to carry the video signal.


----------



## IrishGunner (26 Jun 2007)

Found this website through the help of boards.ie so going to order the below which will do the trick

http://svideo.com/svideoscart.html

shipping is $8 and takes about 4-6 days to deliver and the € to $ rate is pretty good now


----------



## IrishGunner (3 Jul 2007)

Got the cable last night and hooked up laptop to TV cost was €22

I have to change the resolution as print a bit off when looking at the net but other than that its perfect

Was watching online films last night and then come the start of the football season I will be using ppmate to watch live football via Saudi Arabia


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Jul 2007)

What did you do about the sound? Where do you see the online films? ppmate  looks interesting.


----------



## IrishGunner (3 Jul 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> What did you do about the sound? Where do you see the online films? ppmate  looks interesting.



The cable I got has an s video link and a sound cable. Plugged this into the earphone on Laptop and then the yellow, red and white cables into scart at back of tv and walla perfect colour and sound

As for the link for online movies PM me and I can send it on as dont want to publish it here
Also along with PPmate and other programs you can watch live football but again dont want to publish it here


----------



## EVGR (5 Jul 2007)

IrishGunner - Great stuff getting your machine up and running.

I have a similar problem: I have a Insprion 1501 and I need an adapter and cable from a 15-pin monitor port (blue) to a scart connection.


Does anyone know where I could find this?


----------



## IrishGunner (5 Jul 2007)

Thanks working great now can watch the copa america cup online

I got it from the below website based in the US

http://svideo.com/index.html

Good to deal with and quick delivery

Email them at sales@svideo.com and they will be able to tell you exactly what you require

You may be able to get cables in Maplins or Peats etc as they had them but not sure about 15 pin cables ?

Good luck


----------



## collieb (19 Nov 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> Got the cable last night and hooked up laptop to TV cost was €22
> 
> I have to change the resolution as print a bit off when looking at the net but other than that its perfect
> 
> Was watching online films last night and then come the start of the football season I will be using ppmate to watch live football via Saudi Arabia


 
HI,

I ordered this cable off the net too (free delivery in 4 days from US) and connected it yesterday for first time. Unfortunately though all I am seeing on the TV is my desktop picture - even when there is a programme running on laptop - and its also in black and white only!! I did the thing with the 'display' icon where i 'attached' the TV as my secondary output, but all to no avail....Any one have any ideas??


----------



## IrishGunner (19 Nov 2007)

Hi

Not sure how I got mine I have a Dell laptop so not sure if its different for another brand ?

Have 2 scart connections at back of tv and got a [broken link removed]

Plugged 3 plugs into this and then into tv and tried it on the other scarts on tv just in case

Also pressed the Av on the remote and it came up on colour along with my desktop programs etc

I got this website from Boards so maybe check out the below post

Post 1

Post 2

Hope this helps


----------

